# welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen



## bukare (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo in die Runde!

Habe mir jetzt eine komplette Bellyausrüstung gegönnt und mir auch schon Gedanken über die (Gummi)- Köder gemacht.
Im Bestand habe ich viele 10cm Gummis in diversen Farben.
Köpfe habe ich bis 10gr. (Werden nur am flachen Kanal eingesetzt)

Nun meine Fragen: Gummigröße für Küchendorsche i.O?
                           Welche Gewichte brauche ich sonst noch?


Vorab vielen Dank!


----------



## stefansdl (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*



bukare schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Habe mir jetzt eine komplette Bellyausrüstung gegönnt und mir auch schon Gedanken über die (Gummi)- Köder gemacht.
> Im Bestand habe ich viele 10cm Gummis in diversen Farben.
> ...



HI...lies dir mal die letzten 3 Seiten durch...da findest einiges |wavey:


----------



## bukare (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*



stefansdl schrieb:


> HI...lies dir mal die letzten 3 Seiten durch...da findest einiges |wavey:



Habe bloß unter BB/Kajakfänge gelesen, dass Du mit 5cm unterwegs bist.
Daher auch meine Frage!  Ist 10cm etwa zu groß?

Suchfunktion brachte nur Treffer für Kutter und Schleppangler!
Die nehmen auch 10cm, aber mit 30-150gr.


----------



## stefansdl (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*



bukare schrieb:


> Habe bloß unter BB/Kajakfänge gelesen, dass Du mit 5cm unterwegs bist.
> Daher auch meine Frage!  Ist 10cm etwa zu groß?
> 
> Suchfunktion brachte nur Treffer für Kutter und Schleppangler!
> Die nehmen auch 10cm, aber mit 30-150gr.



ja vom Belly reichen 5-8cm locker aus...10cm sind mir persönlich zu lang...dann mußt du auch wieder einen schwereren Jigkopf nehmen...macht das angeln insgesamt etwas ermüdener auf Dauer und mehr fängst du mit den größeren Ködern nicht...auch ist er nicht selektiver...


----------



## bukare (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

Ich danke Dir erstmal und werde mir auch noch was Kleineres zulegen und dann mal durchprobieren.
Die erste Fahrt plane ich eh nicht Erfolgsorientiert, dafür ist alles noch zu neu.


----------



## stefansdl (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*



bukare schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir erstmal und werde mir auch noch was Kleineres zulegen und dann mal durchprobieren.
> Die erste Fahrt plane ich eh nicht Erfolgsorientiert, dafür ist alles noch zu neu.



Dann viel Erfolg..#6


----------



## Smallmouth (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

10 cm ist völlig i.O. Mit 14, 17 oder auch 21gr. je nach Tiefe und Drift. Und man gut damit selektiv fischen, wenn etwas Größere unterwegs sind. Ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

je nach dem was sie fressen...5-12cm an 10-30jigs nutze ich...und 20-30g blinker(zb snap und gno)...braun, schwarz, orange


----------



## bukare (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

Danke Euch!

Blinker habe ich mir schon meine Favoriten vom Strand aus erangelt. Jigs werde ich mir noch ein paar schwere holen und ein paar kleine Gummis auch.

Falls der Wind mal nachlässt werde ich berichten!

Euch bis dahin schöne Truten!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

in welche ecke willst du denn?


----------



## bukare (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

@Observer

Wollte irgendwo zwischen Rostock und B-ende einsteigen.
Kennst Du einen Abschnitt, den Du mir empfehlen kannst?
Vom Brandeln kenne ich mich von Rerik bis B-ende aus, darf aber gerne näher an Rostock sein!
Zwischen B-ende und Rostock kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus.
 Geplant ist Freitag früh, wenn Windfinder sich nicht ändert.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

moin,
eigentlich kannst du überall rein...bende, nienhagen, elmenhorst, stoltera...die strukturen sind überall gleich und dorsch und mefo überall zu fangen!
( ich würde die zu nienhagen raten)

aber ob es nächste woche was wird...#c, entweder ist wind, oder starke strömung...
aber vielleicht haben wir ja glück und das wetter beruhigt sich


----------



## Zanderprofie (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

Hallo, mich würde so mal interessieren, was ihr vom Belly vertikal auf Zander so fangt!!! Stückzahlen? LG


----------



## bobbykron (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde so mal interessieren, was ihr vom Belly vertikal auf Zander so fangt!!! Stückzahlen? LG



Meist so 10-12 zander. An guten tagen auch mal knapp 20
#q


----------



## thommi983 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

was für ne Frage#6


----------



## Zanderprofie (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

Ist ne gute Frage!  Für 4-5 Zander, die ich auch vom Ufer  fange, gebe ich bestimmt keine 1500 € aus!!!


----------



## Marcus van K (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

Die guten Zanderstellen in der Ostsee wird dir keiner verraten.
Die GeheimenGeheimStellen werden nur weitervererbt.

Da musst du dich dann wohl selber auf die Suche machen, jedoch über Fangfotos deinerseits würden wir uns sehr freuen.


----------



## Tombreiner (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

erstmal mein Glückwunsch zur deiner belly boat Entscheidung.
 ist ein schönes angeln mit feinen geschirr.habe aber die meisten dorsche auf kl.pilker bis30gr oder blinker gefangen.wirst schon dein Lieblings köder schon finden.


----------



## bukare (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

So, erster Belly-Trip auf der Ostsee ist erledigt.:vik: 
 Leider null Zander gefangen. 

Habe erst einen 10cm Kopyto am 3/0 Jigg mit 14gr probiert.
Strömung war wenig aber ich habe dann mal 20gr probiert und damit fühlte es sich viel besser an. Fische haben alle über 45cm gehabt. Vielleicht selektiert die Größe doch ein wenig.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, sind die vielen Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger. (Verhältnis zum gefangenen Fisch ca. 1:1)
Hat bei der Bißfrequenz nicht gestört und die Aussteiger haben auch oft herzhaft nachgefasst. Einen Gummi habe ich an der Muschelbank verloren und einer war nach 8 Fischen total zerlegt.
Werde das nächste mal ein Stück derbes Mono vorschalten um den Muscheln was entgegen zu setzen.
 Minipilker, Blinker und kleinere Gummis habe ich gar nicht erst probiert, weil der erste Köder gleich gepasst hat.

Danke noch mal für alle hilfreichen Antworten!#6


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (29. März 2015)

*AW: welche Gufigröße vom Belly nehmen*

Schöner Bericht .. wie keine zander ....? Das hatte ich jetzt gedacht  
Was für Ziel Fische gab es denn ? Dorsch / Mefo ? 
Gruss Michi


----------

